# Marriott's Kauai Beach Club - which building?



## rudy (Dec 27, 2007)

Here goes my first post on TUG BBS...  My wife and I will be at Kauai Beach Club  for the first time in Feb 2008.  We were confirmed via Interval into unit ZZBR. 
We are looking for advice as to : 1) does anyone know what view is associated with ZZBR? 2) what building/rooms should we request for the best ocean or pool view taking into consideration which rooms were more recently renovated? 3) which helicopter tours and whale watching tours have  other tuggers enjoyed the most?

This will be only our second trip to Hawaii and our first during the winter.  We are looking forward to a whale watching cruise  and  helicopter tour.  Any advice on these activities or suggestions w.r.t. Kauai or Marriott's Kauai beach club would be appreciated.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 27, 2007)

rudy: Congrats to coming to TUG.  What did you give II for the trade and how long did it take -- that is a terrific timeframe (see whales)/trade.

You might go to the Marriott timeshare site for insight and I am sure some Tugger has the site layout.  We also have a TUG/Hawaii section here that has loads of information on tours.  Welcome


----------



## rudy (Dec 27, 2007)

CathyB:
We traded Platinum Marriott Ocean Pointe 1 bed and lock-off about 1.5 years ahead of time and we were confirmed to 1 bedroom Ko-Olina and 1 bedroom Kauai Beach Club approx 10 months ago.  My request was for any 2 consecutive weeks in Feb or March at any of the Marriott properties.  

With regards to the building to request, that information is not given on the Marriott Vacation club website... I figured folks who have been to Kauai beach club would have insight as to which buildings have the better views and which have been renovated most recently?


----------



## jetguy (Dec 28, 2007)

I think that KBC generally assigns the unit that was exchanged into II, though not always.  You can call a week out and they will tell you your room view.  We fax a room/view request 1 month out. 
The Kilohana tower is Ocean Front combos of 1 and 2 BR units.
Wai'ale'ale is all Ocean Front 1 BR, low floors.  
Kahili is Ocean View and Garden View 1 and 2 BR.  
Unfortunately, KBC has not been renovated in quite some time, though it does have the new Revive bedding.  Renovation is scheduled to begin in the Fall of 2008.  For first timers in Kauai, I highly suggest the Ultimate Kauai (2007 or 2008)guidebook by Andrew Doughty for accurate and honest info and great restaurant suggestions.  We never got in the car without it.  Have a great time!


----------



## potchak (Dec 28, 2007)

I second that guidebook- it was AWESOME!


----------



## rudy (Dec 28, 2007)

*ThAnks!*

Thanks for the info on the buildings.  Sorry to hear the renovations are just starting in fall of 2008.. better make plans to return.  I have purchased the guidebook Ultimate Kauai - it is fantastic and I concur with your endorsement.

The guidebook does a good job of reviewing the helicopter tours and I have made my selection. Unfortunately, I am still not so sure about the whale watching cruises. Any whale watching experiences folks care to share?


----------



## terryb21 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Kauai Beach Club*

We've stayed at the MKBC many times & the best rooms are in the Kilohana (3-story) or Wai'ale'ale Towers (above Kilohana). In the past, we've had problems getting these towers, as there are also rooms for TS exchange in the other bldgs., but they're not oceanfront nor do they have full ocean views. In fact, 2 yrs ago, the hotel said they could not give me oceanfront even if it were available because the unit reliquished through II was for oceanview (of course, II denied this could happen).  Last Summer, to avoid a similiar situation, I called Marriott Owner Srvs. directly & requested they secure me an oceanfront tower & was sent a confirmation email for oceanfront & then had no problem with the hotel.....you might give that a try.
Terry


----------



## rudy (Jan 1, 2008)

*THanks.. Kauai 1 balcony or 2?*

Terry,

Thanks for the tip, I plan to call my VOA (Vacation officer advisor at Marriott) after the New Years Holiday to add these buildings to my request.  My interpretation of your reply is that the Wai'ale'ale tower is the choice if you  want to be higher than the 3rd floor?

ANother question w.r.t. Balconies....

On the vacationclub.com website the villa floor plans show 2 balconies for the ocean view villas but only 1 balcony for the oceanfront villas.  Is this correct..cause it does not make sense why they would not have as much balcony as possible on the ocean front units? Are all ocean view villas the same? Are all ocean front villas identical..Or does each tower Kilohana vs Wai'ale'ale have different balcony configurations? 

Again thanks for your help and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## jetguy (Jan 2, 2008)

[QUOTE - the best rooms are in the Kilohana (3-story) or Wai'ale'ale Towers (above Kilohana).]

I believe it is the other way around.  Kilohana is the high tower and Wai'ale'ale is the lower tower in front of Kilohana.  Kilohana 1 bedroom units have 1 balcony off the living room.  Wai'ale'ale has slightly different units and balconies are also different.  Not having stayed in one, I can't tell you what the differences are.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 2, 2008)

rudy said:


> I am still not so sure about the whale watching cruises. Any whale watching experiences folks care to share?



Nothing to add other than a couple of years ago we went whale watching off of the Big Island and it was unbelievable. So many whales and will get very close. We are trying to get a flexchange trade right now for Feb so we can do it again. Its definately something you dont want to miss. I understand that you can do this from all the islands. Be sure to take your camera. Thats why going to Hawaii in the winter time is the best time.


----------

